# Nate's Frog Room!



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Here's a quick tour of my office / frog room / hobby room

I don't have a dedicated frog room (yet) but sharing my office, which I also work full time out of has it's benefits. I actually quite enjoy the distraction and whenever I need a break I tend to my frogs.

Not a big collection but I hope I can keep things interesting by breeding and trading.

Dendrobates tinctorius "azureus" & Dendrobates leucomelas

Left houses 1.1 azureus pair, right houses a breeding group 2.3 leucs

All frogs purchased from Mark aka Encyclia on DB. Mark got me started in the hobby and he's a super awesome guy. Taught me everything I know 










Mark probably misses this old girl. I promise I'm taking great care of her.










The male is really interesting. He's a bit shy but very chivalrous.










My leucs were also purchased from Mark as juvis and they're my favorite. They just laid their third clutch of eggs and they are all very bold and even jump in my hand occasionally.



















R. imitator "baja huallaga" & R. imitator "intermedius"

The left houses a breeding pair of baja imis and the right house a pair of intermedius imis.

Both pairs purchased from Justin aka medusa on DB. Could not recommend him more! His frogs are simply amazing!























































The upper rack houses my trio of D. auratus "highland bronze" also from Mark and a newly built growout tank with several marcgravia species.




























Finally the bottom shelves house my tadpoles and feeders. Currently at 52 tadpoles...


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

You have done a fantastic job getting your frog room up and running, Nate. Your tanks look great and the critters look really healthy. Nice work!

I love those thumbies. I may have to buy some from you at some point 

I really appreciate your efforts at advancing technology in the hobby, even if I don't understand them ;-)

Keep up the good work!

Mark


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, very cool! Frogs and tanks all look beautiful! I wish I had a dedicated frog room... or even office to share! Mine are all in our dining room/kitchen area. Wife isn't thrilled, but allows it!


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> You have done a fantastic job getting your frog room up and running, Nate. Your tanks look great and the critters look really healthy. Nice work!
> 
> I love those thumbies. I may have to buy some from you at some point
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark! Couldn't have done it without all your help & support. When you're ready for thumbs they're on me. I owe you that much at the least.



Gibbs.JP said:


> Thanks for sharing, very cool! Frogs and tanks all look beautiful! I wish I had a dedicated frog room... or even office to share! Mine are all in our dining room/kitchen area. Wife isn't thrilled, but allows it!


Thanks! I'd love to have a display in my living room  I'd have to 100% bug proof it tho.


----------



## Auri (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh man. I'm more than a little jealous... I wish my office looked like that!

Love the nepenthes in the upper rack- I'm inspired to go for a similar look for my next build, which will probably also house some highland bronze from Mark. I'll start that aaaany day now, as soon as I get my Biopod delivered... So actually probably not until next summer.  In the meantime I'm working on a thumbnail tank, and I already have some of Mark's leucs, so basically I'm just going to try to do everything that you do. But, you know, without the dedicated room, awesome matching tanks, and general organization.


----------



## ajimenez (Apr 12, 2016)

Awesome collection!!  I especially like the thumbnails! A+ man.


----------



## 55105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Auri said:


> Oh man. I'm more than a little jealous... I wish my office looked like that!
> 
> Love the nepenthes in the upper rack- I'm inspired to go for a similar look for my next build, which will probably also house some highland bronze from Mark. I'll start that aaaany day now, as soon as I get my Biopod delivered... So actually probably not until next summer.  In the meantime I'm working on a thumbnail tank, and I already have some of Mark's leucs, so basically I'm just going to try to do everything that you do. But, you know, without the dedicated room, awesome matching tanks, and general organization.


Thanks! The nepenthes are definitely my favorites. They came in as tiny rotting cuttings and I wasn't expecting much but they came through OK. They're not prized specimens but look pretty cool!


----------



## sminarski (Oct 21, 2014)

Just gorgeous, a room to be proud of.


----------



## SuperAWE (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow. Impressive. You have done a great job. Thank you for sharing and keep up the good work!


----------



## bikerdawg (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice setups and frogs. Well done!


----------



## RichOrr (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi Nate,
I have a few questions for you (newbie):
What didid you use for backgrounds in your tank? Are they custom, foam or something else?
Did you get the tank contents (modulo frogs), from a vendor or did you pice it together?
What size are the tanks?


----------

